# 2 cents anyone?



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

I will be getting the Lingenfelter cai in just a few days, I'm seriously considering ordering SLP LT headers also, to go with just the stock exaust however.(heard thats fine and I'm happy with the stock sound.) I guess if I'm going to get the SLP LT's I should hold off on the CAI install until I get the LT's so I can do it all at the same time to include a tune. This will be my first and probably only mods .(Except for two other things .)


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

fullarmor2 said:


> Am I forgetting anything? Bring on any advice or comments.







:agree


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Do it at the same time, you'll get more out of the mods if you do them together with a tune.:cheers


----------



## Kilboy (Mar 17, 2006)

GTODEALER said:


> Do it at the same time, you'll get more out of the mods if you do them together with a tune.:cheers


Can any dealership do a tune or do you have to find a shop with a Dyno? 

If so I live about 20 min north of White Plains in NY... I was wondering where the closest dyno shop is?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Kilboy said:


> Can any dealership do a tune or do you have to find a shop with a Dyno?
> 
> If so I live about 20 min north of White Plains in NY... I was wondering where the closest dyno shop is?


I'm not familiar with that area, but, you need to find a respectable shop with a dyno so you can get a quality tune. And no, dealerships do not do tunes.:cheers


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Kilboy said:


> Can any dealership do a tune or do you have to find a shop with a Dyno?
> 
> If so I live about 20 min north of White Plains in NY... I was wondering where the closest dyno shop is?


Try EasT Side performance in Ct.
http://www.eastsideperformance.net/pages/1/index.htm


----------



## Kilboy (Mar 17, 2006)

Gtodealer...thanx for the info...besides oil changes I'll keep my goat away from my dealership.

East Side Performance is only about 1 hr 20 min from me...definitely doable...Thanx Johnebgoode.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Just found this thread and wanted to second the East Side Performance recommendation. I have heard nothing but good things about them from friends who have had their cars tuned there.
Joe


----------

